# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Possible Pets?

## Elliriyanna

I have a 20 long tank with a hinged screen lid. My hamster just passed and my boyfriend does not want me getting more hamsters, mice are a no go, and I currently have gerbils. 

So I have this BRAND NEW set up ( just bought the tank and topper new last week) that I would like to use for something. I would like a pet that I do not need to use any outlets and that can be handled. ( No aquatics please, I have enough of those in mind lol, I do not want to go that route at this moment) 

I do not want snakes and I really dont want to have to upgrade later. 

Reptiles, amphibians and mammals are all options. ( i know amphibians really shouldnt be touched but I will still consider them)

I know this is a frog forum but I also know many of us keep other pets as well.

----------


## Elliriyanna

I already tried googling and I couldn't find specific species ... 

I am looking for something that can happily live its life in a 20 long and is not arboreal, Preferably with a main diet of pellets or earthworms. 

I am not limited to just frogs, if you know other pets that fit this description let me know please  :Smile:

----------


## Frogger00

Paceman frog!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Elliriyanna

I already had a pac man  ... it did not go well ... My room is just too cold and this tank is not near outlets.

----------


## Frogger00

Oh that's too bad. I can't think of any other frogs off the top of my head, but what about a salamander? There's tons of other terrestrial reptiles out there, what are you looking for?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Elliriyanna

I want an pet that isnt aquatic, is low maintenace, most salamanders you won't really see. I am considering it as a nursery for a hatchling box turtle. I like pets I can just watch and that are low maintenance and preferably would require no special heating or lighting, The turtle would require me to move the tank But its a pet I have wanted for years so its a maybe.

----------


## MatthewM1

Just throwin it out there... Lasiodora parahybana

----------


## Cris

> I would like a pet that I do not need to use any outlets and that can be handled.


Do you mean electrical outlets? Because that kind of rules out reptiles and amphibians since they need a heat source (and many need UVB lighting too). Unless you just get another rodent you'll probably have to buy significant accessories for the tank to make it suitable.

----------


## Frogger00

> I want an pet that isnt aquatic, is low maintenace, most salamanders you won't really see. I am considering it as a nursery for a hatchling box turtle. I like pets I can just watch and that are low maintenance and preferably would require no special heating or lighting, The turtle would require me to move the tank But its a pet I have wanted for years so its a maybe.


If a box turtle is something you've wanted for years, then I say go for it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Elliriyanna

I just worry, because they do grow to need a lot of space.

----------


## Elliriyanna

Mole salamanders dont need heat :P 

I did consider tarantulas, I do like them, but boyfriend says NO lol. 

There are some low maintenance animals I already know of that I would just need different substrate, but I know there have to be options I have not considered. 

I do know a turtle breeder and this tank will be moved soon ... So I am looking at a terrestrial turtle as a possibility, i would just be getting a hatchling. 

I am in no rush to get an animal, especially with the weather being unsuitable for shipping.

----------


## MatthewM1

Tell him to get over it they're awesome  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bill

Gotta agree with Matt. Tarantulas are awesome!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Elliriyanna

My dad has 6 ... I grew up with them. They are fun to watch but I could barely touch the molts despite everything I know. and boyfriend would never stop whining if I got one.

----------


## bill

i merged the 2 identical threads. to keep the topic contained.

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## bill

> Just throwin it out there... Lasiodora parahybana


my next T  :Smile:

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## MatthewM1

> my next T


You won't regret it, I love my girl.

----------


## Frogger00

Ever considered a hedgehog? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Elliriyanna

I just looked up that scientific name ... Dad had two but being male they of course didn't live long. 

Hedgies need a bit more space than a 20 long. They are cool though.

----------


## Frogger00

> I just looked up that scientific name ... Dad had two but being male they of course didn't live long. 
> 
> Hedgies need a bit more space than a 20 long. They are cool though.


That's true. I wish they lived longer too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Tongue Flicker

> Just throwin it out there... Lasiodora parahybana





> Gotta agree with Matt. Tarantulas are awesome!!
> 
> 
> Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela


Hahaha bill is hooked :P

How bout tiger salamanders? Dunno if 20 gal long is small for them though but they're like a common salamander i can think of from there  :Big Grin:

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## Captain Trips

If you enjoy keeping inverts, I would sugest some Scorpions of the Heterometrus genus, they look good, are easy to take care of and fairly low maintenace.

----------

